# what type of pitbull do I have



## ludwingc (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm a new pitbull owner. I really don't know much about breeds. I adopted a 9 month old pitbull. The vet said she's pure pitbull but I keep getting people telling me she's American staffordshire mixed with American pitbull. I love my dog regardless, I just want to be more knowledgable.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello ludwingc and welcome to the forum. Thanks for the picture of your new girl and way to go on the rescue. 
Regardless of what the vet or anyone else claims, the bottom line is without knowing the dogs lineage and having her pedigree papers there is absolutely no way to be sure if the dog is full or mixed blooded. Even DNA testing would not determine for certain. There is no negative side to that. I own two shelter mutts that may or may not have some bull dog in them. 
Happy to see you coming in here with such an open mind and the willingness to learn. There is much knowledge here. Spend some time looking around and reading to kind of get the feeling of the forum. 

What is your girls name? She kind of reminds me of my girl Athena at that age.

Joe


----------



## ludwingc (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Joe, it's nice to know there's some where I can go for info. My dogs name is Laila and she's about 9 months old.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute pup! Love the stripe down her nose.


----------



## ludwingc (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you very much. Every one likes her color


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

I dig her color and her coat looks very soft.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She's a pretty girl! Her little white toes are the cutest.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is a cutie!


----------



## db54 (Oct 18, 2012)

She's very pretty! Kinda looks like my 2 pitts. mine are Razors Edge with Gottiline, They are both Blue with white chest. 100% Pittbulls. I'm going to try to send you pictures so you can see them. This is Saxy...She's the mama ....the next one is Hope...she's the baby.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

db54 said:


> She's very pretty! Kinda looks like my 2 pitts. mine are Razors Edge with Gottiline, They are both Blue with white chest. 100% Pittbulls. I'm going to try to send you pictures so you can see them. This is Saxy...She's the mama ....the next one is Hope...she's the baby.


Razor's Edge and Gottline are both American Bully bloodlines, so in that case, your dogs are 0% Pit Bulls.


----------

